# Plastic or Clay nest bowls?



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/359.html

or

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/190-197.html

or

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/412.html

I figure clay will hold moisture? so just go with plastic?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

are the disponsible out of the question?.. I like those because I do not have to clean nest bowls.. or even a a brick or two work.. you put one brick crosswise about 8 inches from the back wall in the nest box and then another length wise to join it so it makes a square "hole" to make nest material in in the corner. I have one pair that only use one brick catty corner facing the corner about 8 inches from the corner..they make a nest behind it in the corner and the brick holds the nesting materials in.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

No I don't want the disposable ones or use bricks.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

First to hatch,
I like the clay ones but if you drop it it's gone. the plastics do the same job but after breeding just run then in the top rack in the dish washer. we have both styles in the loft. we also have the plastic dog bowl from Wal-Mart for older breeders or those that are flighty. they have higher sides so the eggs don't get kicked out. just put corn starch or sand in it to protect the egg. check for liquid build up and cakeing in the dog bowl. but I recommend the plastic one. get a clay one anyway to see if you like it.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I find the dog type plastic nesting bowls seem to work better for larger breeds-they are a little larger, the plastic clay like ones work well for smaller breeds.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer the clay ones. I use them myself. It's true that you drop it, it's done but I like them


----------



## monsoon (May 9, 2009)

I like the disposables but don't like spending sixty cents when i can go to the dollar store and get a plactic dog bowl and reuse the hell out of them. I have clay but like it was said before if you drop them they are done. They all get the job done i'd get a few of each and see what you like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the ones in the third link. But I do have a few clay bowls I was given from an old fancier.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

if you do get the Clay nesting from there make sure it dont break. cause i order many from them and DUMP UPS broke them all. i had to resend it back to get new one.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

If you go with the plastic of any kind you need to put something in the bottom of it so the young can grip with their feet otherwise they will develop spray leggs on a slippery surface.

I have used many things for nest bowls but like the paper throw away ones the best. Many of my race birds nest on the floor or any where they can build a nest out of feathers or sticks brought into the loft when they are out for exercise. I give the breeders pine needles for nest materal when I have some if I'm out of the needles I throw a handful of shredded paper on the floor and they go to town building with that.
One question for you if you don't mind is ; why are you talking about nest bowls this time of the year?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The plastic ones I use have little bumps on the surface sorta like a basketball so they have some grip. Never had any splayed legs with mine.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*Plastic*

I've used all three with success. I like the disposable but hate forgetting to reorder. The plastic dog bowls from walmart are my primary choice b/c of the cost and availability. Like mentioned in an earlier post, you need to put something in the bottom for the squabs to grip. Pine needles are great for me b/c they are readily available and bug resistant. 

I did read an article in a prior RPD where a guy was wrapping his bowls with newspaper and masking tape. A friend of mine tried it and it was great for clean-up.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Go with Plastic. Little sand in bottom, let them have pine straw for nest material. Take a trash bag dump nest and put in fresh one. Clean with cloroax water . let them set a few days and rinse clean with garden hose..Turn upside down and dry out. Then stack away for next season.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the clay but the weight and extra shipping cost is a deal breaker for me go with the plastic but do also think about the disposable ones, that's what I use, cleaning the others is just one more chore I don't need..


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I've used the paper pulp disposable ones for a few years now but I'm going to switch this year to clay or plastic to see if I like them better. I have a tough time cleaning around the paper ones. 

They are wide at the bottom and the babies poop down the sides and it is tough to find a place to pick it up and clean under/around it. I figure if it was tapered more at the bottom like the clay ones, I can pick up the bowl easier and give it a quick scrape. Those paper ones just get so nasty in no time.

Am I wrong?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My bowls are tapered and easy to clean. My clay ones are more bowl-like than dish-like, like the plastic ones I have. Whatever ones you choose make sure they have some holes in the bottom for ventilation. I also like how mine have a little lip sort of on the bottom to keep the bottom of the bowl elevated off the floor, and some notched cut into the "lip" so that the air can move under it. My clay ones don't have that, so I have to sit them on a little stand to keep the air moving under it.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I use the plastic bowls with a nestpad and then I give them tobacco stems to build a nest on top of that. A little more cleaning but it doesn't bother me


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Dollar store dog bowls are working great for me- if it ain't broke, I don't fix it. I did have my son play around with the dremel carving some grooves in the bottom, and I put sand in there with misc nest material. When I need to clean while babies still nesting, the dirty nest material clumps together, and I have been able to just kinda grab a hunk- and it all comes out leaving behind the clean stuff. Only on my second batch of babies, but it is my trial period , and the dollar store ones are working out great. So, that is what I will use during real breeding season. Plus, they have little dog bones decorating the outside- extra good- lol.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/359.html
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 I don't think the pigeons care one bit. 

Pigens have been laying eggs in all kinds and sorts of places, in all kinds of material, and they have been doing it since...... I'm thinking don't sweat the small stuff, as I can't see where it makes a lick of difference. I have some of the old clay nest bowls that have held coutless babies going back to the 1950's and I have some new plastic ones. They all work.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use the third one you posted the link to and like them very much.


http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/412.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think they care either..they put two sticks together and call it a nest..lol.. the reason I like to use the extra large disposibles from new england pigeon supply is because I do not do allot of breeding so they do last me a lot longer if babies are not being raised in them and I think they are more sanitary, the cheap dog bowls do work..but I do not like the slick bottoms and personnally I don't like they way they look..lol.. and I hate cleaning the suckers. If I did do allot of breeding and they did not have disposibles, I would probably go with the brick use..it is so easy..and if you can find bricks....free. I like the looks of the clay ones..just because they look like the vintage ones in some pictures..and I think that is cool.. so I guess Iam the one who is picky about the nest bowl..not the birds...lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it is mostly us who are picky about the bowls, not the birds. As long as they are made not to tip, and are not slippery, then they should do the job. I kinda like the brick idea too, and the birds probably do, as it is more natural for them. I don't use nest bowls in all my boxes, just in the ones who seem to prefer them, as I try NOT to breed. But the ones I use are the Belgium that look like clay, as I like that look. But I think the clay would hold the bacteria better. The heavy plastic are easier to clean.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah- I am such a cheap skate, I can see myself using bricks in any new nest boxes.  . Plus, seems like a little paper plate or newspaper action underneath, and Voila- disposable! LOL. Bricks seem to be closest to their natural habitat, and give them the flat perch thing too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

being inventive with nest bowls is fun..it would be cool if folks shared pics of what they use and where they found it.. so many things can be used..even those tortilla warmers..lol.. someone on here a long while ago posted his fathers loft from a country I can not remember now or where to find the picture, but he used pottery bottles..yes bottles.. they were clay and sat on their sides and had a big wide opening..they were large and pretty rounded and stacked on each other it was very cool.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I use link #3 also, the Belgium Nest Bowl. It seems to hold the heat better in winter. I cut a piece of coconut fiber plant pot liner to fit the bottom of it and add a drop of hot glue to hold it in place. Works well and I have raised plenty of babies in minus degree winters, without any additional heat. Easy clean up, just remove liner, wash out, and ready to go again.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont use clay or plastic nest bowl. in my own experience those are not good for baby pigeon. so i made my own nest bowl made of wood and plastic screen in the bottom.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

APF LOFT...I like your nest SQUARE nest BOWLS....Great Idea.....Alamo


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome! I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are cool!... thanks for showing them.


----------

